
Blockchain is new weapon in fight to end fish fraud - phillc73
https://www.intrafish.com/marketplace/1867364/raw-seafoods-exec-blockchain-is-new-weapon-in-fight-to-end-fish-fraud
======
phillc73
This is an important issue as illegal, unreported and unregulated fishing is a
global issue. This recent article from the UK on the subject:

[https://www.governmenteuropa.eu/uk-supermarkets-iuu-
fishing/...](https://www.governmenteuropa.eu/uk-supermarkets-iuu-
fishing/95084/)

A blockchain solution could be a really useful application of this technology.
It finally feels like something more worthwhile and tangible than simply
wealth creation through mining or trading.

